# Harleigh's CM collar!



## nikkiluvsu15 (Jun 9, 2010)

I've been posting so many pictures lately, hope your not tired of Harleigh yet! 

Her Collar Mania collar came  I was so excited and it is so awesome <3 This is her first EVER 2" collar and I actually really like the width. 

Anyways, here is Harleigh modeling the collar in the only way she knows how.... running and being a goof! (not the best pics, but I contained her to one part of the yard because that was the only spot that had some sunlight in it, lol)


----------



## Northwoods10 (Nov 22, 2010)

Looooooooooove it!!! As always, Harleigh is fabulous!! 

I think I may have to look into a 2" collar for the girls!! Might look a little too big on Remz tho!


----------



## lauren43 (Feb 6, 2011)

I love her new collar. Now I can't wait to get mine from CM!!


----------



## AdrianVall (Aug 26, 2010)

Nice! Looks good. Kinda sucks that CM isn't doing leather anymore.  Ella's lead took over though for that!


----------



## monkeys23 (Dec 8, 2010)

THat looks awesome on her!


----------

